# Marine Rock ------> Freshwater tank?



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi guys, I was wondering if there was a way to change my marine Live rocks into a freshwater rock...I just took down the saltwater set up yesterday and am planning on aquascaping and cycling today....

any help?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

if thats what you want i would say just put it in a fresh water bucket with a power head and let everything on it die... as things die on it FW bacteria should colonize the rock making it a biological filter...

I would prolly also get some ghost shrimp or something to put in the bucket that would pick off alot of the dying stuff... be careful though the ammount of death will cause a huge ammonia spike so i would say even like 10% daily water changes might be a good idea till the decay has slowed...

and im not sure about about what effect this rock will have on your water... i would assume your ph will rise quite a bit...

bit of a waste in LR... i would sell it for like $4 a poound and use that money to buy base rock...

-me


----------



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

yeh i sold off 34 lb of rocks for $2 every lb
but these rocks were the best looking and im planning on makin my tank a pirate seen so these rocks look perfect for it.
So far i have had them in the bucket for about 16hours and im planning on rinsing/scrubbing them then put em in a warm water bucket for about another day. I was just wondering if there were other special instructions. So like u said im gonna be doing daily water changes for about a week after i place them in just in case (freshwater is so much easyer then salt) xD

Thanks for ur help.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, after you wash & scrub, let them air dry for 48 hours, you will be able to smell any remaining decay.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Come one don't do that to live rock. Go buy some dead rock at your LFS. Just give away/sell the live rock.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree that its such a terrible waste to just kill off perfectly good liverock.

Anyway, it makes terrible freshwater rock as it will take a long time for everything to die off, even after soaking it for days. This will lead to a LOT of problems in a freshwater tank, not to mention the lasting problems it can create in water quality. Why go to all of the trouble of killing things off just to have it potentially create more problems when you can sell your liverock for a substantial amount of money and buy already dead (base) rock?


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Once again agree. There was some one on a diff forum he tried the same thing. It took 3 months to get his tank water in to good conditions. Just please go buy base rock .


----------



## fish4fish (Jan 18, 2008)

oh alright, if you guys put it like that...
*how much are base rocks nowadays, i havent seen them in the petstore*...or jusst not looking hard enough

lol they've been sitting in freshwater for 2(?) days now, i wonder if the lfs will notice...

bold is question (lawl)

oh and i moved my 2 albino tigerbarbs and 2 longfinned danio into the tank to help(?) cycle and 1 barb and both danio died...i also moved the water from the old 10 gallon tank and the substrate into the 55 gallon to help(?) it cycle [all this same day as movin the fish into tank]... Any clues about what im doing wrong?...oh and i did not buy the water test kit yet...getting it tomrow(woops) and also some plants

?=question/HELPplz


----------

